
How to Handle a Lowball Job Offer - qhoxie
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122817186202670399.html
======
prakash
_"To negotiate in tough times, you have to be able to create a vision,"_

The best way to negotiate is to be in a position to walk away, by getting
another job, else lots of companies out there will low-ball you and site the
economy as the reason.

